
Infectious Coronavirus Retrieved from Hospital Air - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/11/health/coronavirus-aerosols-indoors.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/RIO5K](http://archive.is/RIO5K)

